# need help Honda HS50 or Honda HS624



## lucyred62 (Oct 26, 2018)

HI,
I was wondering if I could get some advice on what people thought of these two choices. I know the HS50 is a 5 cylinder, and the HS624 is a 6, and that the HS624 has the Hydrostatic engine, and the other doesn't. Also, I don't know if the prices are too high.

The HS50 is $700, and the HS624 is $1,100.

I have seen a few HS55 locally, for around 500-600, but they are always gone by the time I try to buy them. These are being sold from a guy who all he does is sell power equipment.

The more I am looking around, I am feeling that the prices are too high, but I am just starting to look. Are either of these worth buying. I assume the HS50 is very old at this point, and the HS624 is from around the early 2000's? 

Any input would be appreciated as I am not an expert on snowblowers.

Thanks in advance!:smile2:


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

FYI, the first digit indicates nominal gross HP, not number of cylinders, which is one in both cases. See model number decoding here: Honda Model Number Decoding and Net HP Rating

Too much for both, IMO. An HS50 in good condition is usually $300-500 around here, and the HS624 in good condition would be maybe $500-700.

Where are you located? Check your local Craigs List for your options in a used Honda blower.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Where are you located?

$700 for an HS50 is too high unless in showroom condition and it was snowing. 

$1100 for an HS624 is also too high, unlesss in showroom condition and snowing.

HS624 will be older than 2000

If you find one reasonably priced from the 2 models I’d definitely pick the HS624 because of the hydro drive but also parts availability.

Go on YouTube and watch a few videos of what to look for when buying a used snowblower so that you don’t buy something that is not worth it.

The biggest issue on Honda’s is ground down augers and augers housing which are very expensive to replace.


----------



## lucyred62 (Oct 26, 2018)

YSHSfan said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> $700 for an HS50 is too high unless in showroom condition and it was snowing.
> 
> ...


I live in the Hudson Valley Region 45 minutes outside of NYC. Of course, everything is expensive around here sadly. Thank you both for your input. I found an HS55 that was in great condition for $550, but the second it was listed, someone else beat me to it. Not too many listed around here. 

What would be a good price for the HS624? I guess I will just keep looking. The new ones are just so much money. My problem is I don't have a lot to plow, and it is a lot of turns, and steep driveway. Have an Arien (compact version 22 inches), but I have had nothing but bad luck with it. It never starts, even with electric start, and I keep having to have it serviced. I want to just cut my losses, and get something else. I guess I can get up to a 26 inch but would prefer 24 if I can. 

Any advice on other choices? I wanted a Honda because I have all Honda power equipment such as lawn mower and tiller, and they just always start no matter what. I just want something that is reliable and will always start on first or second pull without pulling my arm out of my socket, or needing shoulder surgery, lol. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

lucyred62 said:


> I live in the Hudson Valley Region 45 minutes outside of NYC. Of course, everything is expensive around here sadly. Thank you both for your input. I found an HS55 that was in great condition for $550, but the second it was listed, someone else beat me to it. Not too many listed around here.
> 
> What would be a good price for the HS624? I guess I will just keep looking. The new ones are just so much money. My problem is I don't have a lot to plow, and it is a lot of turns, and steep driveway. Have an Arien (compact version 22 inches), but I have had nothing but bad luck with it. It never starts, even with electric start, and I keep having to have it serviced. I want to just cut my losses, and get something else. I guess I can get up to a 26 inch but would prefer 24 if I can.
> 
> ...


well , buy next summer when prices are cheap. the old 50's and 55's are 34-35 years old and a lot of parts are obsolete. i would get 624 or 724.in the summer.

there are other good cheaper choices....ariens, toro, etc. do your homework and use the search function here as this question is asked at least once a day. ..."which blower should i buy?"


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Maybe a REALLY nice HS828, like this one? https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-hs828-snowblower-snow/6731313162.html

Or an HS724: https://newjersey.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-hs724-snowblower-snow/6730700543.html

Or: https://newjersey.craigslist.org/for/d/honda-hs724-snow-blower-track/6723335556.html

Or if you REALLY want an HS55: https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/hs-55-honda-snowblower/6723222615.html


----------



## lucyred62 (Oct 26, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> well , buy next summer when prices are cheap. the old 50's and 55's are 34-35 years old and a lot of parts are obsolete. i would get 624 or 724.in the summer.
> 
> there are other good cheaper choices....ariens, toro, etc. do your homework and use the search function here as this question is asked at least once a day. ..."which blower should i buy?"


Thanks for the advice. Yeah, I think I will wait if I can't find anything right now. I can see now from peoples responses that this guy is charging too much money. I have looked into a few other models. There are a few good ones out there. I guess I will keep all of my options opened.


----------



## lucyred62 (Oct 26, 2018)

tabora said:


> Maybe a REALLY nice HS828, like this one? https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-hs828-snowblower-snow/6731313162.html
> 
> Or an HS724: https://newjersey.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-hs724-snowblower-snow/6730700543.html
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for finding those for me. I contacted a few, so we shall see. Thanks again!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

lucyred62 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Yeah, I think I will wait if I can't find anything right now. I can see now from peoples responses that this guy is charging too much money. I have looked into a few other models. There are a few good ones out there. I guess I will keep all of my options opened.


well he may be charging a lot but he may get it this time of year. if he has patience he WILL get his price when it is snowing.


----------



## Hwatt (Apr 26, 2020)

My question about the Honda HS50 Track edition are they worth it to repair or replace? The one I use runs good but I kind of want to squeeze a few more years out of it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Hwatt said:


> My question about the Honda HS50 Track edition are they worth it to repair or replace? The one I use runs good but I kind of want to squeeze a few more years out of it.


I love the old HS50. But if it breaks it may be all done. Some parts are NLA ( no longer available ) and if a part breaks in the final drive gearbox your blower will end up being a lawn ornament. You may find some of these parts on Ebay but they cost as much as the machine is worth.

I have 5 HS 50's for parts to help other people with repairs. However 4 of them do not drive because of a bad gearbox. The only thing I can recommend is to not suck up anything hard in augers and risk breaking something. Also I do all the repairs myself on these old Honda's. The 2 Honda dealers around here won't even touch the HS50's anymore because of parts availability.

Do you have any pictures? Here is mine. Had to transfer the engine and handlebars from one machine to a good drive chassis. Like I said the parts for the final drive are NLA and even if they were the time would not be worth it. The pic is on the other laptop.


----------

